# Pas de synchro Icloud / IPad



## jupiter123 (3 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour 
Petit soucis sur lequel j'ai besoin de vos lumières

Je n'avais aucune synchro de mes fichiers page sur mon Ipad. Adress et Ical fonctionne mais pas Iwork. J'ai fait une réinstallation complete qui n'a servi a rien. 

Aujourd'hui Les fichiers apparaissent avec une flèche sur mon ipad. Lorsque j'ouvre page l'icône mise a jour d'un document tourne tourne mais il ne se passe rien...

Y at"il des soucis en ce moment avec icloud ou est ce mon iâd qui a un soucis

Merci. 

Bon WE


----------



## jupiter123 (3 Décembre 2011)

Bon j em répond à moi meme je n'ais pas réussi a résoudre le problème sous page mais sous numbers c'est réglé. J'ai effacé l'ipad et tout réinstallé et cela marche pour numbers mais pas pour page. De toutes façon ce n'est pas grave. J'en ai tellement marre d'icloud que j'ai tout sauvegardé sur dropbox et la ça marche. 
Bon WE


----------



## Cédric74 (4 Décembre 2011)

Après lecture de ton post, j'ai fait le test de Pages. Ça ne va pas t'aider mais une fois mon doc modifié, il est envoyé automatiquement dans Icloud. RAS. C'est quand même intrigant que la synchro ne marche pas chez toi.


----------

